# PT1911 in 9mm ?



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

I read somewhere that Taurus was going to have the PT1911 in 9mm. Anybody see or hear of any ?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I haven't heard of one yet but it sure wouldn't surprise me either. Their .45 was a big hit and they sold a boat load of them. I would say the 9mm would be a money maker too.


----------



## Taurus_9mm (Sep 17, 2007)

That is correct sir. The PT1911 will be offered in 9mm and also 40 S&W at some future point. Would really like to have one in 10mm however. :smt1099


----------

